# My New Witch /Troll Prop Head



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Here is my New prop head made out of Dragon Skin










I may change the hair color to a little darker brown


----------



## RookieSpooker (Jul 23, 2007)

EEEEWWWWWWW.......yet awesome. I wouldn't touch the hair. It makes her different from all of the others out there.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

How about a black streak in her hair? Either way she looks great!!!


----------



## zombienanny67 (Mar 16, 2007)

ugh...very good.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Very cool, yes I like the white hair too. It makes the features stand out.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

love the eyes and the open mouth.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Blinky !!! I like the pure white hair also.

Can you give a few reasons for using Dragon skin instead of a regular latex, maybe some pros and cons for those of us who haven't tried the Dragon skin yet?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Is that a puss filled eye? EWWWWWW!


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

correct me if im wrong, but i thought dragon skin was a mold making product - then you cast in another material such as latex or urethan foam?


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

DRAGONSKIN can be used either or, we created the FREEK mask with DragonSkin, weve also used it to make a few molds.


----------



## Rod Rego (Jul 31, 2007)

I love it!! I'm going to agree with some the others and say keep the hair white. I think it makes it more creepy, and unique.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very ugly Blinky
good work


----------

